# In Memoriam - A thread to commemorate the fallen SS.org members that you miss.



## Xaios (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been an active SS.org member for 5 years in about a month. Longer than most, but not as long as some. While the gear and music talk is integral to the ties that bind us as an online community, what makes this little corner of the internet so special is the people. Having seen most of what the internet has to offer, I can say with absolute conviction that the folks who hang around this site are some of the nicest people you could hope to meet.

Over time, however, we've lost some of the people who've helped make this site what it is. Good posters, good people. I figure I'd pay tribute to them and create a thread for other people to do the same.

(It bears mentioning that the posters I had in mind DO log in now and then. However, they haven't posted in quite some time.)

The first I had in mind is Jymellis, and he served as the inspiration for the creation of the thread. Jym used to be such an active poster, I was kind of shocked to realize earlier that I haven't seen the guy in several months. I didn't know him personally, but the consensus seemed to be that he was genuinely one of th nicest people you could hope to know.

The second is BigPhi84. This was a poster who often seemed like a man after my own heart. I found that I agreed with a lot of the things he had to say, and he also came across as a really nice guy.

Lastly, even though it's now been a few years, I still miss some of the Old SS.org Vanguard that migrated to MG. Even though the schism between the sites has widened considerably over time, I still have good memories of them. I think I probably miss Noodles (aka Dave, aka The Human Shortness ) most there. Even though me and him almost *never* agreed on anything, the guy was a heck of a debater and a great contributor, not to mention funny as hell. 

Anyone that doesn't come around anymore that you miss? Tell us about them!


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP josh pelican
we will never have another dead slut gut fuck


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 15, 2012)

When I read Jymellis, I thought that he'd died.

Thank fuck he hasn't (AFAIK).


----------



## Xaios (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, how could I forget!

ORB!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 15, 2012)

in before Shono 
I can't really say I miss anyone because there are like 4-5 people I've talked with regularly here.
But I like you guys (and the 2 girls) anyway 

EDIT: maybe Greg (pope)?
He used to post nice music, haven't heard anything new in ages


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 15, 2012)

Orb and JBRoll


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2012)

I have phi and jym on fb, both are alive and well


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2012)

Most of y'all won't remember but Nitelightboy and YourMajesty were two of my favorites and have been missing for a long time. 

Also, Mike from Arkansas who passed away a few years ago. What a good dude he was.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 15, 2012)

josh pelican. I was only around for his last few months but he was pretty awesome.

Also, I feel like Explorer hasn't been posting much lately either.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2012)

Nitelite still has all the high scores in the arcade


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 15, 2012)

I miss Josh Pelican. That fucker posted the best music ever.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 15, 2012)

Jym.

That is all.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2012)

+1 to Phi and Mike from AR

I got a pretty long list but a few for me would be DarkKnight369, Desecrated, g3rmanium, Greg Pope, Groff (we speak offline and in 100k, but it'd be nice to see him post again ), HAUCH, Nerina, phaeded0ut, RenegadeDave, sami, The Somberlain and ZeroSignal. All nice folks. Sorry if I forgot anybody.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 15, 2012)

Metal Ken seemed like a really awesome dude too.


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 15, 2012)

Where's that crazy JJ Rodriquez?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 15, 2012)

Randy said:


> +1 to Phi and Mike from AR
> 
> I got a pretty long list but a few for me would be DarkKnight369, Desecrated, g3rmanium, Greg Pope, Groff (we speak offline and in 100k, but it'd be nice to see him post again ), HAUCH, Nerina, phaeded0ut, RenegadeDave, sami, The Somberlain and ZeroSignal. All nice folks. Sorry if I forgot anybody.



Man, there's a list of names that takes me back...


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 15, 2012)

Rob.

Never again will we see an ngd and then another thousand guitars on that chair in that studio.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 15, 2012)

Jym and Orb for sure.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 15, 2012)

Orb, DDDorian, and definitely Josh Pelican. I also miss the old chatroom crew of Adam of Angels, Ry_Z (who I miss bunches as well), Prydogga, Drakkar Tyrannis, BrainArt, and a few others. So many lulz and shenanigans were had.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 15, 2012)

i have had alot of dramatically life changing things go on in the last year and a half. things i would not wish on anyone (well 1 person) none of them good. i havent had anything good to add to the community so i havent posted. i do check in and read here and there. but i dont have anything good to post, share, or say. i do thank you guys for thinking of me (at this point in my life i feel like you are the only ones). hopefully i will have the positive attitude i was known for again. but until then i will remain quiet and lurk the boards.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 15, 2012)

jymellis said:


> i have had alot of dramatically life changing things go on in the last year and a half. things i would not wish on anyone (well 1 person) none of them good. i havent had anything good to add to the community so i havent posted. i do check in and read here and there. but i dont have anything good to post, share, or say. i do thank you guys for thinking of me (at this point in my life i feel like you are the only ones). hopefully i will have the positive attitude i was known for again. but until then i will remain quiet and lurk the boards.



Fair enough bro. Life always comes first and we'll be here when you need us. If nothing else, you can keep giving me great shoe advice on facebook if you want.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 15, 2012)

jymellis said:


> i have had alot of dramatically life changing things go on in the last year and a half. things i would not wish on anyone (well 1 person) none of them good. i havent had anything good to add to the community so i havent posted. i do check in and read here and there. but i dont have anything good to post, share, or say. i do thank you guys for thinking of me (at this point in my life i feel like you are the only ones). hopefully i will have the positive attitude i was known for again. but until then i will remain quiet and lurk the boards.



Good to hear from you man!

Hope you can work through your problems, and you know where to find me if you would need someone.


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> Where's that crazy JJ Rodriquez?



I believe JJ is permabanned but I'm probably wrong

+1 to ZeroSignal, I remember him and Mischa going on about Warhammer 40K


----------



## kamello (Nov 15, 2012)

Josh Pelican, although I was a member for about less than a year when he was perma-banned, he was in terrible mood the week before he left though 


Shono (ofc)


and although I wasn't here when he stopped posting, I always laugh at the posts made by Metal Ken that I found on necro threads


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2012)

MFB said:


> I believe JJ is permabanned but I'm probably wrong



Only Josh Pelican, Orb, and Shono have been banned so far. Orb's was a request as well.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 15, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Lastly, even though it's now been a few years, I still miss some of the Old SS.org Vanguard that migrated to MG.



Excuse my ignorance, but what is MG?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2012)

I used to play CoD with JJ when i was like 14


----------



## kamello (Nov 15, 2012)

renzoip said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is MG?




Metalguitarist.org - The Heavy Metal Guitar Authority ...maybe


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 15, 2012)

JJ Rodriquez, Rob_l (For obvious reasons  ), Greg Pope and Slampop (Although I have them both on facebook)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 15, 2012)

kamello said:


> Metalguitarist.org - The Heavy Metal Guitar Authority ...maybe


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 15, 2012)

I second Rob_l. I wish he would post again. I know Engage is friends with him in real life, hope he is doing well.


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>





You son of a _bitch_


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 15, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Orb, DDDorian, and definitely Josh Pelican. I also miss the old chatroom crew of Adam of Angels, Ry_Z (who I miss bunches as well), Prydogga, Drakkar Tyrannis, BrainArt, and a few others. So many lulz and shenanigans were had.



thanks for mentioning me poopface.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 16, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Orb, DDDorian, and definitely Josh Pelican. I also miss the old chatroom crew of Adam of Angels, Ry_Z (who I miss bunches as well), Prydogga, Drakkar Tyrannis, BrainArt, and a few others. So many lulz and shenanigans were had.



I feel left out. Anyway, some dudes I miss. Rob_l is a cool dude, Phi, he genuinely seemed like a really nice dude. Orb and his epic posts. The person I don't miss is Shono.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Nitelite still has all the high scores in the arcade



A couple of years back I was dead set on beating some of his high scores, and I did for a little bit. Of course he handed me my ass shortly after and took the various high scores again. Other than that I don't think I had any other contact with him but he is someone I miss on here. 

Another one that comes to mind is a fellow by the name of Donnie. The 'pic-stories' he and Shannon put together were very funny. He may be gone, but it is nice to see Shannon here every now and again. 

That's...pretty much it. Pretty sad for someone who has been a member since 06'.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, I know he was permabanned but CooleyJr always seemed like a nice guy as well. And that David Shankle thread...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

Volsung said:


> A couple of years back I was dead set on beating some of his high scores, and I did for a little bit. Of course he handed me my ass shortly after and took the various high scores again. Other than that I don't think I had any other contact with him but he is someone I miss on here.
> 
> Another one that comes to mind is a fellow by the name of Donnie. The 'pic-stories' he and Shannon put together were very funny. He may be gone, but it is nice to see Shannon here every now and again.
> 
> That's...pretty much it. Pretty sad for someone who has been a member since 06'.



Donnie posts on MG as does Shannon very actively.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Donnie posts on MG as does Shannon very actively.



Oh, I know. I lurk over there semi-offten but haven't registered. I don't know why since its an extension of this site.

Anyway...another person that was brought up earlier and that I remember was Metal Ken. He's another one I never really talked to but I always did get a kick out of his rep-bar titles.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 16, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> I feel left out. Anyway, some dudes I miss. Rob_l is a cool dude, Phi, he genuinely seemed like a really nice dude. Orb and his epic posts. The person I don't miss is Shono.



Sorry guys. Yeah smucarolina and poopyalligator too. In fact I miss the hell out of techcoreriffman. Wonder where he went to?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Oh, I know he was permabanned but CooleyJr always seemed like a nice guy as well. And that David Shankle thread...



Yeah, he was a nice kid.....until he ripped off someone in the classifieds.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 16, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Oh, I know he was permabanned but CooleyJr always seemed like a nice guy as well. And that David Shankle thread...



Cameron tended to get pretty angry at petty things, but he was a fun guy for sure.

He still claims he never did anything wrong, obviously, but...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> He still claims he never did anything wrong, obviously, but...





Duckykong said:


> As you remember...that whole scam deal with CooleyJr on here..
> 
> Well I'm sure you've noticed him on the forums..He came back as if NOTHING happened..He never paid a dime back..He never spoke a word to us about the deal..etc etc..
> 
> ...



There was more in the way of proof (FB and IM screen shots, photos, etc.), but that's the gist of it.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 16, 2012)

My burning love for Josh Pelican will never die. Ever. 

I still talk to Jym and Josh frequently outside of internet world. I hang with Jym on occasion as well. He let me borrow his Green Dot. Total dude.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There was more in the way of proof (FB and IM screen shots, photos, etc.), but that's the gist of it.



Wowee... umm... yeah. Wow.

Thought he was a nice chap, but that's... well... umm... yeah.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 16, 2012)

Yea... That was a freakin' MESS... I was sadly around for a lot of it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There was more in the way of proof (FB and IM screen shots, photos, etc.), but that's the gist of it.


 wow i always wondered why he was banned, what a shitty person.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I was around for the business with that bad sale as well. And then when he came back ages later, I was certainly just like "what the fuuu...?"

But let's not sully the thread with memories of bad people, but instead raise a glass to those people we do actually regret not being around anymore.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never liked Cam. He was campaigning to be the next BOO guitarist when Jason left, and I nicely told him, in private, that I didn't think his style suited BOO, since he plays mega-hyper-shred with no melody. He then decided to delete me on FB, _then_ talk shit about me, after I couldn't see it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2012)

Randy said:


> +1 to Phi and Mike from AR
> 
> I got a pretty long list but a few for me would be DarkKnight369, Desecrated, g3rmanium, Greg Pope, Groff (we speak offline and in 100k, but it'd be nice to see him post again ), HAUCH, Nerina, phaeded0ut, RenegadeDave, sami, The Somberlain and ZeroSignal. All nice folks. Sorry if I forgot anybody.



That's a pretty decent list right there.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 16, 2012)

RenegadeDave and ZeroSignal were awesome!


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 16, 2012)

MikeH said:


> My burning love for Josh Pelican will never die. Ever.



Same. He and his girl have been super supportive of me and everything I've been going through for the last year.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There was more in the way of proof (FB and IM screen shots, photos, etc.), but that's the gist of it.



Yeah, I knew him a bit, and I figured he did it


----------



## synrgy (Nov 20, 2012)

+1 for Orb and Jbroll. 

I disagreed with Orb a lot, but always amicably. It was nice - while it lasted - to have a mostly pragmatic voice-from-the-right to discuss things with in the P&CE forums. I've touched base with him a couple times via email, but it's been a long time since we've had any contact.

I remember Jbroll disappeared for a while, then came back for about a week, only to disappear again. I think the forum's collective IQ is just too damn low for that guy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 20, 2012)

Keyword: Pragmatic.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 20, 2012)

Dear everybody,


DON'T GO ANYWHERE EVER. I'll miss you all so very much 

This site has become my "home forum" where I feel the most accepted (most of the time) even if i'm not the most popular guy on the site or known very well. I'm not able to contribute as much as I would like to but I just wanted to say


I love you guys/gals <3
If I ever get to meet any of you in real life, i'd like to have a cup of coffee with you.


----------



## Opion (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh man, this thread. Even though I can't say for sure that I remember a lot of the good times (I kinda have been posting on and off since 08/09) there's been some interesting waves pass through the board.

DarkKnight369 was cool, always flaunting off his awesome Schecters and his reviews. Jymellis, I haven't forgotten about you man - when your situation happened roughly a year ago I still remember donating to your cause. BigPhi lives in my hometown and graduated from my University, and is one of the only Savannahians on here that I know of. 

A lot of these other fellows and their stories and fun to read. After I got into downhill longboarding I started to spend less time on here, but I still frequent this forum for all the latest in metal, extended range guitars and such. Long live SS.org!


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I remember Jbroll disappeared for a while, then came back for about a week, only to disappear again. I think the forum's collective IQ is just too damn low for that guy.



JBroll is a character, for sure. I think he's student teaching at UT-San Antonio these days. I do talk to him on occasion.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 20, 2012)

I had kind of wondered what happened to BigPhi. He seemed cool as fuck.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 20, 2012)

Jbroll and Orb.

I'm friends with Jym on Facebook, and have touched base with him a few times in the past year or so since his life started getting real crazy (I also seem to remember donating a large chunk of money, which I had completely forgotten about until now ).

I really do miss Orb, though. I have his email somewhere, I should see how he's doing. I'm not a fan of how he left, but it was a stupid situation.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 20, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> I had kind of wondered what happened to BigPhi. He seemed cool as fuck.



Same. I loved that he went out of his way to greet new members and be cool with people.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> I really do miss Orb, though. I have his email somewhere, I should see how he's doing. I'm not a fan of how he left, but it was a stupid situation.



Indeed. He was usually a pretty rational thinker, but at that one point, I think he was just feeling ganged up on, and he lost it.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 21, 2012)

Satan, nudeman, 100k crew....

Too many to list.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 21, 2012)

Lots of dudes who were banned during multi-week or month periods that I was gone, so I'll never know why or talk to them again. RIP


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 21, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Satan


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Satan, nudeman, 100k crew....
> 
> Too many to list.



NUDEMAN


----------



## Dooky (Nov 21, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Rob.
> 
> Never again will we see an ngd and then another thousand guitars on that chair in that studio.


This was the first dude that came to my mind. 
What happened to him? I used to love logging onto the forum and seeing a NGD from him - which, on average, seemed to be ever second day.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 22, 2012)

Dooky said:


> This was the first dude that came to my mind.
> What happened to him? I used to love logging onto the forum and seeing a NGD from him - which, on average, seemed to be ever second day.



Fairly certain he was accepted into a SWAT/SRT program. So, he's probably busy being a cop and whatnot.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 22, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> Fairly certain he was accepted into a SWAT/SRT program. So, he's probably busy being a cop and whatnot.


Really? I thought the dude was retired after selling his share of a company that ends with ".com"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 22, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> Fairly certain he was accepted into a SWAT/SRT program. So, he's probably busy being a cop and whatnot.



I may be thinking of a different guy (this was before my time but I heard it mentioned) but wasn't he very ill for a while too?

Haven't ever spoken to him, but I hope he's OK!


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 22, 2012)

cow 7 sig, JJ, Josh and a few others.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 22, 2012)

Man, I miss Phi. Great fucking guy, and the first person on the forum I found myself talking to beyond the occasional post reply.

Also, Jymellis. Nicest guy.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 4, 2012)

Teqnick. I miss his posts. I talk to him almost everyday though, but I still miss him posting epic NGD.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 4, 2012)

Shono


----------



## avenger (Dec 4, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Shono


Forever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 5, 2012)

Rick said:


> NUDEMAN


 










Sorry, I couldn't resist again.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 5, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Really? I thought the dude was retired after selling his share of a company that ends with ".com"





BucketheadRules said:


> I may be thinking of a different guy (this was before my time but I heard it mentioned) but wasn't he very ill for a while too?
> 
> Haven't ever spoken to him, but I hope he's OK!



Ya'know, now that you guys mention it, I don't know what the hell he's doing 

I vaguely remember something about an illness...and the selling a .com would make sense...cause he had a lot of shit. 

Hell, I don't know.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist again.


----------



## MFB (Dec 5, 2012)

GOD DAMN IT INFERNO

EVERY. TIME.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2012)

MFB said:


> GOD DAMN IT INFERNO
> 
> EVERY. TIME.



The best part is only a couple of us get that reference.


----------



## Groff (Dec 6, 2012)

Randy said:


> +1 to Phi and Mike from AR
> 
> I got a pretty long list but a few for me would be DarkKnight369, Desecrated, g3rmanium, Greg Pope, Groff (we speak offline and in 100k, but it'd be nice to see him post again ), HAUCH, Nerina, phaeded0ut, RenegadeDave, sami, The Somberlain and ZeroSignal. All nice folks. Sorry if I forgot anybody.



 I still poke around. Don't do forums much anymore.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2012)

You know Randy...if you just got Facebook like 98% of the world you could talk to most of those people easily!


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2012)

Groff said:


> I still poke around. Don't do forums much anymore.



I miss you, Chris.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 6, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> Where's that crazy JJ Rodriquez?


 
I can only assume he's on one of his zombie panty sniffing raids


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You know Randy...if you just got Facebook like 98% of the world you could talk to most of those people easily!



Who says I don't? 

But yeah, I talk to quite a few of those guys offline. I'm just referring to their dynamic as a forum member. All guys that I thought brought substantive content to this site. Still the greatest forum on the internet... just miss their input.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 6, 2012)

Groff said:


> I still poke around. *Don't do forums much anymore.*


This can mean only one of two things:
1) You no longer have an office job.
2) You have an office job, but you actually do some work.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 22, 2013)

Gonna kind of resurrect this one, but BigPhi84 just liked my post. It makes me happy to know he is still lurking around.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 22, 2013)

Where has Phi been the past year?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2013)

All_¥our_Bass;3376500 said:


> Chris



Which one?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 24, 2013)

'The Adminishredder' a.k.a. the guy who owned the forum prior to Alex.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2013)

All_¥our_Bass;3378097 said:


> 'The Adminishredder' a.k.a. the guy who owned the forum prior to Alex.



Fuck that guy.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think I've been a member long enough to really miss people who aren't memes, like Shono or Grank. I also don't post as often as I used to, because life sucks when you have a job and shiznit. 

I do kind of feel that while the OG guys have either moved on or lost their interest in where the site and its community are moving, there is definitely a new school of posters, led by my beauteous visage, who will someday be the OG neckbeards of SSO.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I don't think I've been a member long enough to really miss people who aren't memes, like Shono or Grank. I also don't post as often as I used to, because life sucks when you have a job and shiznit.
> 
> I do kind of feel that while the OG guys have either moved on or lost their interest in where the site and its community are moving, there is definitely a new school of posters, led by my beauteous visage, who will someday be the OG neckbeards of SSO.



I'll still be here.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn i've almost been here two years...I can't wait til I start to recognize people who have gone missing.


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Damn i've almost been here two years...I can't wait til I start to recognize people who have gone missing.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 25, 2013)

I miss my beautiful modest self.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 28, 2013)

Shit I miss a fuckton of people on here. I talk to some on facebook, though. I left for a while, too, but I'm slowly posting more and more again.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Shit I miss a fuckton of people on here. I talk to some on facebook, though. I left for a while, too, but I'm slowly posting more and more again.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Yay!


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thin_Ice_77

anybody remember that fucking guy?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 30, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Damn i've almost been here two years...I can't wait til I start to recognize people who have gone missing.



my exact feels when reading this thread


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 13, 2013)

Haven't seen Vevetz (sp?) here in some time.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2013)

He had a thread about visiting NYC over on MG pretty recent.


----------



## renzoip (Feb 13, 2013)

Randy said:


> Thin_Ice_77
> 
> anybody remember that fucking guy?



Oh yeah, I remember that kid. Idk if I miss him per se, but yeah, I haven't seen him in forever. I remember he started a tread about wanting to kill himself a long time ago, so I hope he is ok at least.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, he actually made a "last goodbye" thread. That was some serious drama.

I don't really miss him either just, you know, that was intense at the time.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 13, 2013)

I also miss MakosTethan. He had some really interesting builds. Like he would make nearly everything from scratch. Straight up got some rusty metal and made it into a bridge and then shook it in a can of sand until it was shiny. That dude was cool lol.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> I also miss MakosTethan. He had some really interesting builds. Like he would make nearly everything from scratch. Straight up got some rusty metal and made it into a bridge and then shook it in a can of sand until it was shiny. That dude was cool lol.



Wow, I was just about to say him as well. I remember just being wowed at the awesome DIY-esqueness of his very first build. Seemed like a nice kid to boot.


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 14, 2013)

Im going to say I miss the whole forum, Since this is my first post in years.
Soooo. Yeah


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 14, 2013)

Randy said:


> He had a thread about visiting NYC over on MG pretty recent.


I meant here


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody mention Zepp? That dude was cool too. I remember there was some makeshift chatroom we used to hang out in and he would always be in there.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember Zepp. Seemed like an alright dude (I remember for a while him and Randy had really similar avatars, so I confused the two occasionally). He was on the downswing, post wise though, by the time I really started to get active.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 14, 2013)

I have not read this whole thread , so I'm sure he has been mentioned, but I miss Greg pope and his contributions to the Recording section of this forum.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> Most of y'all won't remember but Nitelightboy and YourMajesty were two of my favorites and have been missing for a long time.
> 
> Also, Mike from Arkansas who passed away a few years ago. What a good dude he was.



Absolutely.

RIP Mike.

The others I miss most here? The old Mod Squad, even though almost all of them (except Popsyche and TDW) are regular posters at MG.org.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 14, 2013)

Speaking of mods, did we ever induct a new mod? Or was it just some strange joke that I never got the punchline of.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 14, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Speaking of mods, did we ever induct a new mod? Or was it just some strange joke that I never got the punchline of.





I thought that the last batch of mods was Randy, Techno and Max? Haven't heard anything about new mods since then, and certainly haven't seen any around.


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Anybody mention Zepp? That dude was cool too. I remember there was some makeshift chatroom we used to hang out in and he would always be in there.





Xaios said:


> I remember Zepp. Seemed like an alright dude (I remember for a while him and Randy had really similar avatars, so I confused the two occasionally). He was on the downswing, post wise though, by the time I really started to get active.



Fuck that ginger.



Xaios said:


> I thought that the last batch of mods was Randy, Techno and Max? Haven't heard anything about new mods since then, and certainly haven't seen any around.



There was some artificial hub-bub about getting new mods a couple monthss ago but neither the mod team nor Alex decided it was necessary.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 15, 2013)

eaeolian said:


> ... Popsyche ...


I miss him...


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2013)

eaeolian said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> RIP Mike.
> 
> The others I miss most here? The old Mod Squad, even though almost all of them (except Popsyche and TDW) are regular posters at MG.org.



You probably noticed my new avatar.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Mar 28, 2013)

My beloved brother, who was on this forum by the name of kickupthewasted,
died in an accident this weekend at the age of 17.
Despite the endless pain, we are certain that everything is somewhere, somehow ok.

We'd be very happy if some of you like to light a candle in different places around the world.


----------



## shadscbr (Mar 28, 2013)

Guitarwizard said:


> My beloved brother, who was on this forum by the name of kickupthewasted,
> died in an accident this weekend at the age of 17.
> Despite the endless pain, we are certain that everything is somewhere, somehow ok.
> 
> We'd be very happy if some of you like to light a candle in different places around the world.


 
So sorry for your loss...candles will be lit

Shad


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Guitarwizard said:


> My beloved brother, who was on this forum by the name of kickupthewasted,
> died in an accident this weekend at the age of 17.
> Despite the endless pain, we are certain that everything is somewhere, somehow ok.
> 
> We'd be very happy if some of you like to light a candle in different places around the world.


Oh man...so sorry to hear. That's only 1yr older than my oldest son....I could never imagine that..kicked me right in the feelers. A candle will be lit for you and your brother. Man hugs to you and yours.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 28, 2013)

Guitarwizard said:


> My beloved brother, who was on this forum by the name of kickupthewasted,
> died in an accident this weekend at the age of 17.
> Despite the endless pain, we are certain that everything is somewhere, somehow ok.
> 
> We'd be very happy if some of you like to light a candle in different places around the world.



This is truly horrible. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2013)

Guitarwizard said:


> My beloved brother, who was on this forum by the name of kickupthewasted,
> died in an accident this weekend at the age of 17.
> Despite the endless pain, we are certain that everything is somewhere, somehow ok.
> 
> We'd be very happy if some of you like to light a candle in different places around the world.



Man, that's rough. 

My prayers go out to you.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 28, 2013)

Guitarwizard said:


> My beloved brother, who was on this forum by the name of kickupthewasted,
> died in an accident this weekend at the age of 17.
> Despite the endless pain, we are certain that everything is somewhere, somehow ok.
> 
> We'd be very happy if some of you like to light a candle in different places around the world.



I'm very sorry to hear that. My little brother (username: rat) is on here as well. If anything happened to him I'd just be fucking gutted. My condolences and if there's anything I can do to help (within reason), I'd be happy to.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 5, 2014)

Bumping my own thread.

Haven't seen highlordmugfug around in quite a while. Guy made me laugh, sad to see he hasn't been around.

One guy who's presence I would love on this forum again would be Doug Steele. Guy was hilarious, especially with the Shred Durst stuff. Anyone who hasn't seen that, look it up on Youtube. He was a monster player, and funny as .... to boot.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 5, 2014)

That dude was awesome


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2014)

Doug Steele is ....ing awesome, I love that dude.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 5, 2014)

Senor Dingdong

ZEBOV


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 6, 2014)

Engage and Stealthdjentstic


----------



## Dan (Mar 6, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist again.



 I'm at work and i've just spat my drink all over my monitor. There are people around me wondering why i'm crying with laughter at this picture. Too funny 

I've been here a fair while, and i do miss guys like Rob_l (last i heard he wasn't very well, can anyone update?). JBRoll i never got along with, though i think this is purely on the basis that if he was wrong he wouldn't back down and i'd call his bluff . 

I don't think it's select people i miss, more the camaraderie that was evident when the forum was smaller and people knew each other a little better. That's just me being old though


----------



## asher (Mar 6, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Engage and Stealthdjentstic



Actually, flipping aside, Engage seemed pretty cool for the most part (from what I saw) and I didn't mind Stealth - he seemed to me like the resident clown-troll.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 6, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Senor Dingdong
> 
> ZEBOV


Awwww I miss Senor Dingdong, just realized how long it's been since I've seen him around.


Zebov not so much...


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm hoping his writing thing took off and he just doesn't have time for the forum anymore.

I guess ZEBOV was asking for it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2014)

ZEBOV has a new job that keeps him pretty busy.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 7, 2014)

Rick said:


> ZEBOV has a new job that keeps him pretty busy.


 
He'd probably get bored anyways without the public ban list thread .
One of my favorite threads also so I miss them both .


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 7, 2014)

yellow




Wait that guy was a dick, fvck that guy.


----------



## asher (Mar 7, 2014)

Rick said:


> ZEBOV has a new job that keeps him pretty busy.



So he wasn't permabanned? That's kinda cool then. He generally seemed alright, had some pretty dickish stories but... they were also _really_ funny


----------



## KJGaruda (Mar 7, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Only Josh Pelican, Orb, and Shono have been banned so far. Orb's was a request as well.



I was just about to say I wonder what happened to Orb. I remember seeing him during my lurking days long before I made an account. 

I've been around for a while.


----------



## fwd0120 (Mar 7, 2014)

I miss shono. He was an alright dude. FB friends now.

Also, Kevan needs to come back here.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 7, 2014)

Zenki_Kouki said:


> I was just about to say I wonder what happened to Orb. I remember seeing him during my lurking days long before I made an account.
> 
> I've been around for a while.



Orb had a public meltdown and asked to be banned. It was more or less precipitated by two things: 

1) The fact is, his views were pretty different than most forumites. Obviously it wore on him over time until the floodgates opened wide and he ended up calling half the forum "limp dicked liberal hippies" in the same post in which he asked to be banned.

2) He felt picked on by the mods. There is justification for this, as one of the mods (because, let's face it, it couldn't have been anyone else) went through half his posts in one particular thread and turned them all pink.

Here's the thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/164952-itt-people-who-cant-take-joke.html. Its original purpose has been lost to time.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 7, 2014)

asher said:


> So he wasn't permabanned? That's kinda cool then. He generally seemed alright, had some pretty dickish stories but... they were also _really_ funny


Looking at his profile he is still banned, so it looks like it's a perma.



Xaios said:


> Orb had a public meltdown and asked to be banned. It was more or less precipitated by two things:
> 
> 1) The fact is, his views were pretty different than most forumites. Obviously it wore on him over time until the floodgates opened wide and he ended up calling half the forum "limp dicked liberal hippies" in the same post in which he asked to be banned.
> 
> ...


Both of those reasons are pretty hilarious.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 7, 2014)

fwd0120 said:


> I miss shono. He was an alright dude. FB friends now.



Oh man, I still remember those threads. Good times..


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nighttrain (spelling?) - mainly because he played a large part in exposing DeVries dog shit quasi-builds. That was an epic period of time that united a ton of forumites on an interforum basis. 
Also, the guy who was in Terorhorse. I really enjoyed their music and he seemed pretty cool, too. 
There are more but seeing this thread made those two pop into my mind.

Holy _f_ucking shit. I just realized I've been a member here since 2008. There are definitely quite a few more names that are missing.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 15, 2014)

It seems fitting to post this here as well. Shane Gibson, aka shaneroo, has passed away, apparently due to complications regarding a blod clotting disorder. A separate thread can be found here.

Shane was not only a monster player, but he was actually a touring guitarist for quite a while with Korn before Head returned, and also toured with Jonathan Davis for his solo material. He was also a great poster and a funny guy. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2014)

Whatever happened to Mischa (Demoniac)? Him and Brandon (BrainArt, besides his most recent Skyrim post) went off the radar pretty quickly


----------



## Necris (Apr 15, 2014)

I miss Meatbucket. There are other posters who have stopped posting here, but I keep in contact with them on facebook.




asher said:


> So he wasn't permabanned? That's kinda cool then. He generally seemed alright, had some pretty dickish stories but... they were also _really_ funny



Zebov was permabanned, made a second account and went on an antisemitic rant aimed at MaxOfMetal since he was mad that he was banned, as I remember. So he won't be back. Good riddance.


----------



## asher (Apr 15, 2014)

Necris said:


> Zebov was permabanned, made a second account and went on an antisemitic rant aimed at MaxOfMetal since he was mad that he was banned, as I remember. So he won't be back. Good riddance.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 15, 2014)

Necris said:


> Zebov was permabanned, made a second account and went on an antisemitic rant aimed at MaxOfMetal since he was mad that he was banned, as I remember. So he won't be back. Good riddance.



Whoa, did _not_ know that. That certainly changes things. If that's the case, then his ban is well and truly earned.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 15, 2014)

I miss that Russian guy. He wasn't here very long but every day when I needed a dose of "What the hell is this" there he was.


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2014)

Eric Christian


----------



## asher (Apr 15, 2014)

Randy said:


> Eric Christian


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 15, 2014)

Randy said:


> Eric Christian


 

BTW awesome avatar one of their funniest episodes.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 15, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> I miss that Russian guy. He wasn't here very long but every day when I needed a dose of "What the hell is this" there he was.


This guy? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/boroducci.html Yeah, I liked him.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 15, 2014)

He still posts.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 16, 2014)

No, this guy would post links to youtube videos with very bad English. Like a random video of him shooting a pellet gun one handed and stuff. He was only here for a few days before his threads were deleted and he was banned, I think.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2014)

^ I think I remember that guy. He posted threads in OT to promote his music too a lot for a short period of time. Couldn't tell you his name though.


----------



## Rotatous (Apr 17, 2014)

I remember this guy posting about his uncle and other incoherence if thats who you're talking about


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh yeah.
That's him


----------



## jimturmoy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you Riffofthebeast for the laughs...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2014)

MFB said:


> Whatever happened to Mischa (Demoniac)? Him and Brandon (BrainArt, besides his most recent Skyrim post) went off the radar pretty quickly



........org...

EDIT: Oooohh... They censor that here? DAMN.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> ........org...
> 
> EDIT: Oooohh... They censor that here? DAMN.



Hah, that's funny. It looks like that site averages about 2 posts a month.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice to know you know what I wrote anyway.


----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2014)

Are we talking about the one that shares it's name with an old WB sitcom from the 90's and preached Christian values?

If so, it's a shame they're solely over there now since I doubt anyone besides them is


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2014)

MFB said:


> Are we talking about the one that shares it's name with an old WB sitcom from the 90's and preached Christian values?
> 
> If so, it's a shame they're solely over there now since I doubt anyone besides them is



That's the one.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2014)

No one ever ....ing posts new things over there, it's the same threads all of the ....ing time.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't know how I've managed to not see this thread for so long!
Eerrr... I definitely miss the mods picking on stealth, that's for sure. I always did like Explorer's long posts, even if a lot of the time I didn't exactly agree with his approach to problems. He's a mysterious character. I know he still posts like once a month, but I still miss reading his posts.

I do miss coming across a lot of the old-timers, not because I knew them well (I joined right at the beginning of the SSO "boom," which is when they started to leave), but because seeing their interactions just gave the forum a very cozy and laid back atmosphere.

Funny you guys mention that forum. I posted there a couple of times, and did get genuinely excited for a short time about trying to become an active member and seeing the site grow as a community. Then I realized that it was always just so... barren, and it would take ages for that community to grow, if ever. I guess I was having enough fun here anyway.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 18, 2014)

MFB said:


> Are we talking about the one that shares it's name with an old WB sitcom from the 90's and preached Christian values?
> 
> If so, it's a shame they're solely over there now since I doubt anyone besides them is



What the hell? I don't remember any sitcoms remotely close to any guitar forum names - and I just did my Wikipedia research!  You guys talking about ............... or metalguitarist.org or something different?

Oh, lol, I just figured it out.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 18, 2014)

Good job, Hollowway!


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> What the hell? I don't remember any sitcoms remotely close to any guitar forum names - and I just did my Wikipedia research!  You guys talking about ............... or metalguitarist.org or something different?
> 
> Oh, lol, I just figured it out.



Research well, you have not then


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2014)

I would plow those daughters.


----------



## Svava (Apr 19, 2014)

Rick said:


> No one ever ....ing posts new things over there, it's the same threads all of the ....ing time.



Conformists...

Lets make a thread about how freaking lame all of the other threads are


----------



## Xaios (Apr 19, 2014)

Rick said:


> No one ever ....ing posts new things over there, it's the same threads all of the ....ing time.



Considering that forum was started as a reactionary ".... this place" to SSO by s7eve, it doesn't surprise me that it's failed to generate any relevant discussion that hasn't already been talked about here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 19, 2014)

MFB said:


> Research well, you have not then



Either my google-fu is shit or this forum is dead.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 19, 2014)

^My thoughts exactly. Also, Rick, Jessica Biel is stupid hot so yeah, I totally agree.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh, you guys reminded me about Pokrovsk, he was hilarious


----------



## RyanG (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr. Shaneroo, may he rest in peace.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 20, 2014)

Rick said:


> No one ever ....ing posts new things over there, it's the same threads all of the ....ing time.



I feel bad too. The place had potential and good people. 

Also,  at the name being censored.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 25, 2014)

Some other nice folks that I've noticed have dropped off:
- Prydogga
- Ralphy1976
- Customisbetter
- leandroab
- thrashmanzac
- caughtinamosh
- progmetaldan
- ShadyDavey
- Mattmc74

Some may have been mentioned prior, I haven't checked. If any of them see this... come back, we miss you.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 8, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Some other nice folks that I've noticed have dropped off:
> - Prydogga
> - Ralphy1976
> - Customisbetter
> ...



Leandro and I follow eachother in instagram. He's doing well.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 9, 2015)

Whatever happened to "Chuck" ??

He was a friendly fella.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 9, 2015)

Every time I see this thread pop up, for a split second I think it's about members who have died, and I get really sad.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 12, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> Whatever happened to "Chuck" ??
> 
> He was a friendly fella.



I wonder that too, I feel like I saw him post sometime recently.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 14, 2021)

Xaios said:


> Some other nice folks that I've noticed have dropped off:
> - Prydogga
> - Ralphy1976
> - Customisbetter
> ...




I'm still alive! Becoming an adult and crazy lifestyle changes from new careers certainly reduced my online time budget. lol

I still lurk once in a while and I check the popular threads in the SS emails. I just don't play as much any more and haven't had the experience to comment on new gear or technical things any more. Still rocking my 7 string Ibanez when I do sit down and play. \m/


----------



## narad (Apr 14, 2021)

Where's Elq?


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 14, 2021)

And where on Earth is Asher?! He just dropped off all of a sudden and hasn't been back.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 14, 2021)

Ironic that many people who've posted in this thread in years past are also now on the list of people who haven't been here in many years. Granted, forums in general are sort of outmoded nowadays, so it's not really surprising. Still, the only constant is change.


----------

